# 9' Housatonic Welding snowplow



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

9' Housatonic welding snowplow.No cracks. Good cutting edge, original paint. sold truck i bought to put it on

$1500 obo, located in Bridgeport,CT


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

still for sale...bump


----------



## Scoville (Dec 16, 2016)

still for sale?


snow said:


> 9' Housatonic welding snowplow.No cracks. Good cutting edge, original paint. sold truck i bought to put it on
> 
> $1500 obo, located in Bridgeport,CT
> 
> View attachment 135757


ll


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Posted 3.5 years ago and he hasn't been here in 2.5 years.


----------

